# Taking your pets overseas..



## patoria (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone advise on taking pets overseas? Can dogs share a cage? can you rent the cages? how much does it cost between Australia and Canada? Anything important really. I know all about the quarantine laws etc and how many animals I can own in my chosen province etc.. but getting them there is the information I need! 

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to try contacting some pet transport services to get the details, but I sent my cats from San Francisco to Frankfurt several years ago when I moved. At the time, the rule was that each animal must have their own carrier, and that the carrier must be large enough to allow the animal to stand, sit and turn around. It's normally the airline that sets the specific rules, but a good pet transport service will stick to the better airlines and the higher standards. The transport service can also tell you which airlines and airports have the best animal handling facilities.

Prices have gone up since I shipped my cats to Germany. From various posters here on the forum, it sounds as if it can be nearly as much as buying them a regular ticket on the plane. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jbyr (Jan 6, 2010)

patoria said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone advise on taking pets overseas? Can dogs share a cage? can you rent the cages? how much does it cost between Australia and Canada? Anything important really. I know all about the quarantine laws etc and how many animals I can own in my chosen province etc.. but getting them there is the information I need!
> 
> Thanks


I read you can take two dogs into Canada with your are there any breeds that are banned e.g. I know pit bulls are in Ontario.

I also read that there is no quarantine as long as you have the right vets docs and injections is this correct? 

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jbyr said:


> I read you can take two dogs into Canada with your are there any breeds that are banned e.g. I know pit bulls are in Ontario.
> 
> I also read that there is no quarantine as long as you have the right vets docs and injections is this correct?
> 
> Thanks


To the best of my knowledge Pit Bulls are the only dogs banned. There is no quarantine in any part of Canada,as long, as you say, the animals have the proper vet's certificates.


----------

